# Shrimp and Grit



## Johnny Ray (Mar 27, 2020)

Tonight my wife and I made shrimp and grits. One of my favorite dishes.
I cooked my stone ground grits per package instructions. Once done I added in a bit of habanero cheese and a generous portion of aged extra sharp Vermont White Cheddar cheese.
While the grits were simmering I seared off my shrimp seasoned with blackening season  in bacon grease. 
My wife made a pan sauce with chicken broth, garlic, white wine, lemon juice and butter. She usually adds in capers but we were out so she diced up some peppadews and threw them in at the end. 
I poured my grits into my shrimp and grits bowls, added the shrimp, crumbled bacon and poured the pan sauce over the dish.

Let me tell you... when I took my first bite I heard the angels in Heaven singing.
Perfect amount of acidity from the lemon juice and peppadews and a bit of heat from the habanero cheese and blackening season. The crisp bacon added the textural crunch the dish needed. 
All in all a wonderful dinner and the best part I got to enjoy it with my best friend.







Thanks for looking. Take care God Bless and stay healthy.

Johnny Ray


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm a fan! Looking great...JJ


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks good, dig some good shrimp and grits


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 27, 2020)

My favorite dish! Looks great!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks great. I need to make some soon.


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh man that looks incredible!


----------



## RichGTS (Mar 28, 2020)

One of our favorites - stone ground yellow grits! Nice looking bowl of goodness there


----------



## Johnny Ray (Mar 28, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm a fan! Looking great...JJ


Thanks Chef. I’m a huge fan of S&G and alway give them a try hen I see them on the menu. I have to say these were better than most. 


Kevin DeShazo said:


> Looks good, dig some good shrimp and grits


Thanks Kevin!


Blues1 said:


> My favorite dish! Looks great!


Thanks Blues. S&G could be my last meal and I’d be good with that. 


Steve H said:


> Looks great. I need to make some soon.


Thanks Steve. I could eat them once a week but my wife is not as crazy about them as I am. 


Cj7851 said:


> Oh man that looks incredible!


Thanks CJ!


RichGTS said:


> One of our favorites - stone grown yellow grits! Nice looking bowl of goodness there


Thanks Rich. I must say they were dang good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2020)

Why not yes sir a great looking dish.

Warren


----------



## xray (Mar 28, 2020)

The shrimp n grits look awesome!! I sure could use a bowl today with this lousy weather. Would be nice to eat a bowl and then take a nap on the couch with a full belly!

I need to make it again soon!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like Johnny Ray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

